# Needing long term rental in gran canaria



## Strawberry wine (May 14, 2013)

Hi, this is my first post on this site. I'm really excited because I have secured a job in Las Palmas starting September so I will need somewhere to live. I have googled rental properties but to no avail. Could anyone give me a link to a rental site in English please? Thank you


----------



## Mike82 (May 14, 2013)

I'm also need some rental in gran canaria.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have just googled rental properties the list is endless and in English, please try again


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Strawberry wine said:


> Hi, this is my first post on this site. I'm really excited because I have secured a job in Las Palmas starting September so I will need somewhere to live. I have googled rental properties but to no avail. Could anyone give me a link to a rental site in English please? Thank you


:welcome: & congrats!

I don't know of any local websites which might be in English, but if you look at our http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html you'll find a section about renting with links to national websites


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Best wait until you arrive, there are lots to rent in Las Palmas de G.C.


----------



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

Finding a job in Gran Canaria these days is like winning the lottery 

congrats! What are you going to do?


----------



## Strawberry wine (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for all of your replies and the congrats! For varying reasons I'm having trouble connecting to sites so I'll be taking Hepa's advice and waiting til I get there. I'm going to be teaching - the school looks great, the island seems beautiful and I just cannot wait to get over there. Got lots of things to take care of in the meantime though - such as shipping and having a rudimentary grasp of the language before I arrive!


----------

